# 15" perch 10/15 Cleveland



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Was waiting for the lucky angler to post their own picture if a member - but nothing yet. So, my bro-in-law works at a marina in Cleveland and snapped a picture of this perch on 10/15. Nearly fills the 18" wide cooler and makes the other perch look tiny. Almost 15", exceeding the current state record length. Probably doesn't have the weight to exceed the 2.75 lb. record. Anyway, a very nice perch. Don't know the specifics as to where it was caught, but probably in the Cleveland area.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow, that was a real nice perch. We are starting to see some good size again finally near Sandusky and I am just waiting all this wind out again now to go chasing after some that can come close to that size.


----------



## afadenho (Mar 9, 2010)

It was my best friends uncle and it was 15 1/2 inches the new state record 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## capt walleye (Sep 7, 2011)

Awesome! Haven't seen one that big in a while!


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Nice oversized jumbo. That's a dream catch!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

That is an awesome perch. But dont they go by weight to declare a state record?? Not how long it is? Anyway that is a beast


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that would be a record for me, even if it dont weigh enough to make the state record. wonder where he came from with all those small fish around?? i,ve never just got 1 jumbo out of a school. it seems to me like once we find jumbo,s we catch a few of them.

but congrats on getting that hog.
sherman


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Bluewalleye said:


> That is an awesome perch. But dont they go by weight to declare a state record?? Not how long it is? Anyway that is a beast


you are correct, they go by weight, not inches.


----------



## justin06 (Jan 25, 2012)

I was getting my fish cleaned at hotwaters in lorain last saturday and saw a guy come in with a 15 inch perch that was very impressive!


----------



## stinksbaittackle (Mar 27, 2009)

really nice perch!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Impressive!!! Our best (actually my wife's) is a 13 1/2" FO.

Nice catch!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Cleveland is loaded with toad perch the getting is definitely good I've had a couple 14's over the years but never 15 that thing is huge 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

boatnut said:


> you are correct, they go by weight, not inches.


Good news that means I'm still in the game! LOL

Dixie Chicken


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

16 1/2" out of Walnut Creek Pa. 65 ft of water


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm sorry but anyone that says a Perch is 15-16 1/2" better have a tape behind it in the pic. I've been fishing for these things for JUST over 10 yrs (not long) and have never seen a 15"+ Perch.. Not saying they don't exist (they do), but a picture can be very deceiving. I've caught my share of BIG Perch only to put them on a scale and barely stretch em to 14".. 

Not to say the ones pictured are nice fish (they are), just seems like some rounding up is happening. 

Here we go  

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Thatta boy Parmabass. I have been chasing perch on Lake Erie for the better part of 46 years and the best I've pulled is 14-3/4" However that day we boated about six of them that size. That was in 1980.
It's their story so I believe them.


----------



## Mirage (Jul 11, 2004)

Yeah, for Ohio it's not about size (length) but about weight. Shoot - anyone can catch a 15 to 16 inch perch. You have to catch that female in the spring just before she lays those eggs!

Here is a 15 inch perch just before the spawn. Not even close to a state record at 2.25 lbs.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

K gonefishin said:


> Cleveland is loaded with toad perch the getting is definitely good I've had a couple 14's over the years but never 15 that thing is huge
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Kevin, I also have that Piranha knife and it is Fantastic. Those perch are nice too. 

Some big perch for sure in those pictures. Congrats to those who caught them.


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Wonder if they charged the walleye price or the perch price to clean it?


Composed from a tiny cell phone key board


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

You guys got some pigs there.....congrats. The next month s/b awesome if the weather co-operates.


----------



## hageman.2 (Jan 8, 2008)

I saw 3 perch over 15" caught at Put-in-Bay. The longest (15 3/4") was caught in February about 1995, but was way too light to be a state record. I had to talk my friend into having it mounted it, because she likes eating them too much! But I won out by giving her a bag of frozen fillets to not eat that one. She got her perch dinner and can still enjoy seeing it on the wall.

A kid fishing with his dad on an ice charter with me one February a few years back landed one that was 15 1/2 and it too would have gotten mounted except there was an ice storm and they lost electricity and it rotted when their freezer got too warm.

The lastest one was caught 2 Octobers' ago by an island regular who stays all fall by the state park. He got a 15 1/4" inside Put-in-Bay Harbor. He filleted it. 

All 3 were measured on an official fish board ruler by a trained fish biologist (me) using proper techniques (mouth closed/longest lobe of pinched tail), so I am witness that 15 inch+ perch exist in Lake Erie.

They get even longer elsewhere, breaking the 16 and even 17 inch mark in Lake Michigan, Lake Simcoe/Couchiching (ONT) and Deep Creek Lake (MD) to name a few. It wouldn't surprise me if they exist in small numbers in Erie too....


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Just for a point of reference, this was posted earlier from one of the Angling Edge fellas. I believe caught in Sweden and was over 6#. Nice looking pig from Erie.
LindyRigger


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm sure they exist. Just seems like every time a BIG Perch picture gets posted on here, five others post pics of even a larger fish. 

Just saying a 13" fish looks HUGE when your catching 8 and 9 inchers. I have a ruler mounted on top of my cooler to check the real big ones. A 15" Perch is a complete DADDY and when/if I'm lucky enough to catch one, it's gong on the wall! It would most likely taste too big anyways  

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LtMack (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice hogs. Can't wait to hook my first 15 incher!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

My buddy lives 5 minutes from deep creek he says winter perch fishing is epic up there I keep threatening to go up and ice fish with him he says its jumbo city. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hageman.2 (Jan 8, 2008)

In some of the northeastern states, they kill yellow perch to reduce competition with their preferred freshwater fish, the white perch.It may have something to do with a yellow perch diet higher in snails which leads to greater rates of visible fish parasites-black spot, yellow grub, roundworms, etc....

If that monster perch was indeed caught in Sweden, it is not the same species that we have here. Ours are Yellow perch, Perca flavescens, while there's are European Perch, Perca fluviatilus, just like we have walleye and they have Zander (which also get larger). 

So it would be like comparing sizes of North American Cougars with African Lions.....


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Hageman...you are correct. I did a little research after your post. The euro perch are cousins to the yellow perch. Thanks for clarifying. The fish was caught in the UK and weighed 6lb 3 oz. 

Obviously, the 15"+ perch in Erie are definitely a great catch and few and far between. These local fish pics are great and congrats. 

Lindyrigger


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

Kgone you should take advantage of his location and make a trip for ice fishing on deep creek. I fished it for over 30 years and until you see the size of the perch there you wouldn't believe it. My personal best was 151/2 from deep creek and on a usual day you will get many 13-15's. for meat though the 11-12" males wipe out those bigger females. To add to it the walleyes and many other fish are usually close by. because of the heavy boat traffic of many Baltimore and dc weekenders the lake get very little pressure in the summer months. If you do go in the summer there they have 10-12" bluegills and monster trout that we used to catch at night using a light. I haven't fished it in years since moving north of Pittsburgh but it is a place I always enjoyed great fishing. They have a site www.fishdeepcreek.com that you will see many nice pics of larger perch. Check out this site if you want to see some slabs that you can drive to get. 

Sorry that was on my phone at 4 am waiting for the rest of the crew to wake before Maryland inline buck season. Old eyes plus iphone 4s = bad typing. My biggest was 15 1/2 at deep creek. We would catch many up to 15 but that seemed to be the limit. Today's maryland hunting wasn't much better that up there windy and wet and to much moving. Sat in a tree 11 hours to see 9 doe and a very small 6 ptr. 

http://fishdeepcreek.websitetoolbox.com/post/Happiness-is...-5690846


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engines


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

17.5" perch? I would like to see a picture of that.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

ParmaBass said:


> I'm sorry but anyone that says a Perch is 15-16 1/2" better have a tape behind it in the pic. I've been fishing for these things for JUST over 10 yrs (not long) and have never seen a 15"+ Perch.. Not saying they don't exist (they do), but a picture can be very deceiving. I've caught my share of BIG Perch only to put them on a scale and barely stretch em to 14"..
> 
> Not to say the ones pictured are nice fish (they are), just seems like some rounding up is happening.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

All of these fish taste big.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

Fishers of men, it is hard for me to make out that picture for sure but in my view those were a bunch of 13" fish? It gets fuzzy when I try to zoom in to get a better look at the scale so I counted the numbers as they appeared to me. Those are very nice size if so, don't get me wrong, but they don't appear to me to be 15"+ in which it seemed like you were responding to.


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

i hope we never get into how long someone's (fishing) rod is. don't want to see pictures of that


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

afadenho said:


> It was my best friends uncle and it was 15 1/2 inches the new state record


Any update on the big perch? What was the official weight?


----------

